
Why Stephen Hawking is more afraid of capitalism than robots - jonbaer
http://www.vox.com/2016/2/27/11119804/stephen-hawking-robots
======
hwstar
Ideal Scenario--

People win:

The constitution and the tax laws are changed to promote redistribution.

Capitalists Win:

Things continue as they are.

Most likely Scenario--

Regional and Civil Wars are fought over the extreme income inequality.

People Win: Laws and the constitution are subjected to root and branch reform.
Capitalists are thrown in jail or executed.

Capitalists win: A world wide totalitarian government set up by the
capitalists.

Most dystopian scenario--

People Win: The common folk won't care about the 8th amendment to the US
constitution when dealing with the Capitalists.

Capitalists Win: capitalists will use weapons of mass destruction or mass
extermination against the commoners.

------
chmielewski
Today when people say capitalism they usually mean corporatism.

